
Photo of the ATV on approach to the ISS - ColinWright
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2012/04/07/atv-docks-with-the-iss/
======
JoeAltmaier
IF we'd saved all the shuttle booster tanks, plus all the etvs, we'd have some
kick-butt orbital city by now. Instead of burning billions in equipment in
reentry.

Private enterprise would have found some use for all that investment.

